# Gear Program



## TeamQuandtDad (Jul 5, 2007)

hello 

trying to find a site or downloadable progam for gear charts ... 


one i seen is rcgears but it is 48 pitch not 64 and most of the sites do not go down to like 88 tooth 48 pitch gears... 


any ideas ty 

and hey razooooo ... booooo < inside joke lol folks ty


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

go to www.gearchart.com and make your own. Its pretty simple.


----------



## TeamQuandtDad (Jul 5, 2007)

ty but that seems to do only 48 pitch and that is the issue .. iam lookin for one that does 64 pitch .. some of the already done charts only go down to like 100 tooth spur ..


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*gearing*



CClay1282 said:


> go to www.gearchart.com and make your own. Its pretty simple.


hey man this site does both all you need to do is pic your car and you are all set put your spur and pinion in the slots and read your chart and you can put in your tire size and get those charts while useing your gears that you have selected


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Like Dennis said gearchart will do anything you want 48P, 64P, roll out charts for tire size. Great website!


----------



## TeamQuandtDad (Jul 5, 2007)

well i dont see how it does.. unless ur able to chosse the pitch .. the tranny itself is what it is 2.60 the pitch of gears is nto the tranny but thanks ill find something that works ..


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

If you consider that a gear ratio is a gear ratio no matter what pitch it is, It works perfect.


----------



## TeamQuandtDad (Jul 5, 2007)

ok maybe iam missin something but i thought the math was down by teeth on the gears ??? if sooo a 64 pitch 88 tooth is not the say as a 88 48 pitch or am i missin something here ?? or am i just a dumb ares lol


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

It's just numbers, a 48p 96 is 1.33333 x bigger then a 64p 
But the pinions Are also bigger dia 
Gear ratio is dia of one gear to the dia of the other


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Yes, the ratio is done by the number of teeth (not size) and the pitch is irrelevent for finding ratios. Maybe you like this one better, it considers the size if c/c is important to you.

http://www.scriptasylum.com/rc_speed/_gear_calc.html


----------



## TeamQuandtDad (Jul 5, 2007)

ty guver nice site .. but i guess iam just lost .. i just cant seem to understand how say a 35T pin 64 pitch can come out with same numbers as a 35T 48 pitch .. but i belive ya .. ty for all the help


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Because 35 teeth is 35 teeth. 48 pitch and 64 pitch are just the size of the teeth. It has nothing to do with how many.

Example, i can own 10 trucks or 10 cars. I still have the same number of vehicles, its just that the trucks are bigger.


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

CClay1282 said:


> Because 35 teeth is 35 teeth. 48 pitch and 64 pitch are just the size of the teeth. It has nothing to do with how many.
> 
> Example, i can own 10 trucks or 10 cars. 10 are a 1/10 scale and 10 are full size, don't matter the size, just the amount!! I still have the same number of vehicles, its just that the trucks are bigger.


 sorry Chris i had to add to your post.. lol se ya sat.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

TeamQuandtDad said:


> ty guver nice site .. but i guess iam just lost .. i just cant seem to understand how say a 35T pin 64 pitch can come out with same numbers as a 35T 48 pitch .. but i belive ya .. ty for all the help


It can be explained by : 

the gears contain the same number of teeth , but are much larger diameter due to the larger distance between teeth (48 pitch) It is a larger gear set with the same number of teeth, the teeth are bigger.


----------



## darksider5 (Aug 29, 2006)

With 48 and 64 pitch gears you would come out with the same gear ratio because for example an 80 tooth spur 48 pitch is around 1.71 dia and a 25 tooth pinion is.56 and a 64 pitch 80 tooth spur is 1.29 and 25 tooth pinion is .43 so if you figured it by diameter the ratio would come out the same


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Gear ratio on a Pan Car is calculated by dividing the NUMBER OF TEETH on the SPUR by the NUMBER OF TEETH on the PINION.

Example:

50 tooth spur / 25 tooth pinion = 2:1 gear ratio. It does not matter at all what the pitch of the gear is. 

The only time you would care about that is if you were trying to keep the exact same DIAMETER gear when going from one pitch to another. But, you ould still figure the gear ratio the exact same way.


----------



## TeamQuandtDad (Jul 5, 2007)

ok ty for that info .. i guess i got lost int he part of the pitch lol ^5s


----------



## TeamQuandtDad (Jul 5, 2007)

just a small update this is what i was lookin for here ... 

http://www.robinsonracing.com/tips.html

there is a diff to find the ratios .. but i wasnt askin the right way i think .. but thank you all for the help ..


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

An example of a question that could have been originally asked is, "If I'm using an 81 tooth 48 pitch gear, what is the equivalent sized 64 pitch gear?" This is important if you want to determine what 64 pitch gears to buy that will physically fit in a particular r/c car if you already know what 48 pitch gears work.


----------



## TeamQuandtDad (Jul 5, 2007)

you guys might wanna look at this page ... this is what i was lookin for ... 

http://www.robinsonracing.com/tips.html

but thanks for the info ..... so yeah more or less its the diameter of the gear ..


----------

